# Beam Engine rehab



## The_Paso_Kid (Oct 4, 2017)

I recently purchased this Weeden Beam steam engine in non-running condition. It was mounted on a wooden base. It did not come with its original cast iron base. I used plate steel and aluminum channel to replace the wooden base. The boiler that came with it was rusted through. Fortunately I had an old boiler, possibly a Bing, that was missing its engine. I had stated restoration efforts on the boiler previously sandblasting all of its parts and repainted them. The Beam engine is as I had received it. I'll have to disassemble it later for stripping and repainting. So it looks a little mis-matched right now. However it works well.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEaqWlEP2JE&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Oct 4, 2017)

Here are the before photos of both the boiler and the Beam engine before my Frankenstein mash up of different parts to make a working beam engine.


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Oct 4, 2017)

Here are some still shots of the engine now in running condition. I'll have to disassemble it later to remove rust from the steel plate and paint from the beam section so that these item can be painted. I also had to replace the cam on the shaft as the pin in the original cast pot metal cam was loose.


----------



## Quintal (Oct 19, 2017)

How's the project coming along? Did you do anything else to it? Great vid and pics btw, thanks for sharing. Always interesting to see one of those.


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Nov 16, 2017)

This project stalled out and is on the back burner so to speak. My media blaster is buried in the back of my storage building right now. As soon as I can get it dug out I'll finish cleaning up the rust off of the last few parts, get it painted and reassembled and will take some pics of the finished product.


----------

